# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ليلة الرؤية: صورة غنائية

## أحمد ناصر

[frame="2 60"]*بقلم أحمد ناصر

جو المقهى:-
زبون            : هات لى يا أخينا شوية شاى
صبى المقهى  :أيوة يا أستاذ حاضر جاى

صوت تصفيقة
صبى المقهى لزبون:أيوة يا بيه
                           تشرب إيه؟
                          عندى عصير تفاح ولمون
                          عندى كراوية وفيه ينسون
                          عندى السحلب بالتحبيشة 
                          وإذا كنت يا بيه عايز شيشة
                           في معسل تفاح وفراولة
الزبون:              إنت يا واد هاتخدنا مقاولة؟
                       هات لنا إتنين شاى والطاولة
صبى المقهى:     طب ما تزقش
                       جاى علاولة
                       مين قال عايز شيشة ورص؟
                       وأنا ألاغيه وأنفخ فى البص

واحد:            دى جهار يك
آخر:             لا جهار دو
الأول:           لا جهار يك
الثانى:          لا جهار دو
صبى المقهى: إيه يا إخوانا ما توحدوه

زبون:          هى القهوة إتزحمت ليه؟
صبى المقهى:أصل دى ليلة الرؤية يا بيه
الزبون:        ياترى هايصبح بكرة صيام؟
صبى المقهى:مش عارف ربك علام

يعلو صوت المذياع:ياحضرات المستمعين
                          ياحضرات المستمعات
صاحب المقهى:ماتخف الدوشة إنت وهو
                    على الراديو بسرعة ياواد

المذيع:أعلنت دار الإفتاء
          إن اليوم آخر شعبان
          من بكرة المولى لو شاء
          هايكون أول يوم رمضان

صاحب المقهى:كل سنة وحضراتكو بخير
                    نزل هنا طلبات ياركابى
                    علشان رمضان شهر الخير
                    كل الطلبات دى على حسابى
زبون:             تسلم يا معلم عباس
                     كل سنة وجنابك طيب
صاحب المقهى:تسلم إنت يا سيد الناس
                     يا عجبان خالص وحبيب

زبون:                ماتقوم بينا ياعبد الهادى
                       علشان نشترى حبة فول
عبدالهادى:         طب وياترى هاتجيبلى زبادى؟
صديق عبدالهادى:طبعا راح أجيبه على طول
عبدالهادى:         طيب قوم قبل ما نتأخر 
                       علشان نلحق الدكاكين
صديقه:            ماتخافش هانلحق نتسحر
عبدالهادى:        كده نقدر نصبح صايمين

فى الحارة
واحد:                 أهلا بك يا عبدالراضى
عبدالراضى:       أهلا بك يا حاج عبادة
حاج عبادة:         ياترى هاتصوم السنة دى
عبدالراضى بحدة:طبعا راح أصوم زى العادة
حاج عبادة:        طب ليه بس يا عبده تكشر
                       ياراجل دانا كنت بأهزر

يعلو صوت الصبية بالغناء
هيه هيه هيه
إفرحوا يا ولاد
إفرحوا يابنات
رمضان آهو جه
قيدوا الشمعات
هزوا الفوانيس
علقوا فى زينات
نفرح ونهيص
نعمل حركات
قولوا بالنحوى
وحوى يا وحوى
قولوا وعلوا
حالو يا حالو

رجل:ياولاد بس وجعتوا دماغنا
آخر:سيبك منهم مالك بيهم؟
الأول:عاملين غاغة وعاملين زنة
الثانى:خليهم يفرحوا لياليهم
        والا خلاص نسانا زماننا
        إننا كنا ف يوم قديهم
         كنا نقول رمضان آهو جالنا
          ونزأطط نعمل زييهم

يعلو صوت الصبية
قولوا بالنحوى
وحوى يا وحوى
قولوا وعلوا
حالو يا حالو

بائع الفول:
الفول الفول 
الفول الفول
ياكهرمان عقده موصول
واقف ف مكانى ومش منقول
والقدرة إن فضيت مش مسئول
طفل:خد إملا يا عم الطبق ده
وأبويا بيقوللك إتوصى
بائع الفول:تسلم م الهم يا سى حمادة
ربنا يكفيك شر البصة
وشوية أهم حبة زيادة
وخدلك رغيفين من ع الرصة

واحد:أهلا حليم
حليم:أهلا مكرم
مكرم:رمضان كريم
حليم:الله أكرم
مكرم:ليه الليلة دى إنت مبوز؟
حليم:غلطان بجد اللى إتجوز
مكرم:فيه إيه يا صاحبى كفى الله الشر؟
حليم:مراتى مش هاتجيبها لبر
مكرم:مالها الأصيلة أم العيال؟
حليم:فاكرانى قاعد على تل مال
قالت لى أجيب
قال إيه زبيب
وقالت لى هات
مكسرات
بندق ولوز
فزدق وجوز
وعايزة تين
وقمر الدين
وأنواع ياميش
وأنواع قطايف
وأروح ما أجيش
غير باللفايف
بالذمة ده اسمه كلام عاقلين؟
طب أجيب منين؟
هو أنا وارث؟
مكرم:عايز فلوس
حليم:هو أنا ناقص؟
إلا السلف
آخره تلف
حكمة رمضان
بنصومه عشان
لما تصوم
وتكون محروم
ف عطش وف جوع
تحس على طول بالموجوع
مكرم:كلام سليم
يا سى حليم
عقلك حكيم
ورمضان كريم
حليم:الله أكرم

يرتفع صوت الصبية
رمضان كريم الله أكرم
رمضان كريم الله أكرم*[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

انا جيت ارد هنا كمان علشان بجد معجبة بالصورة المتكاملة ديه جدا
فكر بجد تعود للكتابة من جديد يا أحمد ما شاء الله عندك روح جميلة  :f2: 
و في إنتظار ليلة رؤية العيد بقي 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

أخى أحمد
صورت فأبدعت ..ماشاء الله صورة متكاملة 
جعاتنى اعيش هذه الليلة مع كل كلمة 
فى انتظار إبداعات جديدة

----------


## عايده العشرى

*الاخ العزيز أحمد ناصر 
لاأخفى عليك انبهارى بهذه الصوره الغنائيه التى رجعت لى الذاكره ومنحتنى الفرصه ان اعيش جو ليلة الرؤيه فى مصر التى افتقدها منذ اكثر من ثمانى سنوات وانا بعيده عنها والتى صورتها بقلمك كأجمل ما يكون
وسؤالى الان اين انت ولماذا لا ارى لك انتاج يتناسب مع موهبتك الجميله
اتمنى لك  التوفيق وفى انتظار جديدك*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="2 60"]*بقلم أحمد ناصر
> 
> جو المقهى:-
> زبون            : هات لى يا أخينا شوية شاى
> صبى المقهى  :أيوة يا أستاذ حاضر جاى
> 
> صوت تصفيقة
> صبى المقهى لزبون:أيوة يا بيه
>                            تشرب إيه؟
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر 

حقاً كتبت فأبدعت ......
كلمات جميلة عبرت عنها تحمل معاني كثيرة ...
حفرت بأناملك روائع من جمال العبارات وزينتها بحروفك المتلألئه .....
بكل صدق وبلا مبالغة أقول….
أنت قلم مميز بلا شك ...
سلمت وسلم قلمك الرشيق ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصام كابو

*انا دخلت يا احمد لتأكيد اعجابى بهذا الابداع الرائع اللى فعلاً  فكرنى برائعة صلاح جاهين.... الليلة الكبيرة

بجد جميلة جداااااااااااااااا

أنا عندى لك رأى صغير يا احمد قد يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ وهو

هذه الصورة الغنائية ظلمت قليلا بوضعها فى موضوع اخر قبل هذا الموضوع و كان يجب نزولها اولا هنا لاول مرة

على فكرة يا احمد انا لاول مرة منذ انضمامى للمنتدى ادخل قاعة الشعر العامى....على إيدك يا بو حميد*

----------


## ابن البلد

حلوة أوي أوي أوي يا احمد 
بجد 
فكرتني بالاوبرتات الغنائية اللي بحبها أوي

تسلم أيدك وكل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

ايه ده يا جماعة 
دي موهبة حقيقية لأ ده فنان محترف
أنا أول مرة ادخل على قاعة الشعر لكن هاتابع مشاركات الزميل أحمد ناصر بعد كده

----------


## sea horse

تسلم ايدك يا عم احمد
بجد وحشتنا من زمان الصور الغنائية
من ايام صور السوق و مرزوق ..... ياااااه 
بجد تسلم ايدك عمل جميل و يستحق الظهور بره المنتدى
صباح الفل
 :Eat:

----------


## انوار عبدالمولى

أخى احمد هده قصة محبوكة..تحمل بين طياتها لوحة فنية ترسم واقع ومعاناة شعب مواطنوه يصارعون الزمن والأيام  والمناسبات لتلبية مطالب أسرهم ..فى ضل أوضاع متناقضة أفقرت الفقير ..وزادت الغنى إنتفاخا ..فالصوم أيام لكن هنا ك من هو صائم على الدوام ...لقد إنتهى رمضان بالتعبد والحرمان ...وسيأتى رمضان نطلب فيه العزة والرخاء لشعب مصر ..نطلب فيه أن يتغير الحال من المحال إلى الممكن إن شاء  رب العبد....                                         وأغتنم هده الفرصة السعيدة لأقدم التبريك والتهانى لشعـــــــب المصـــــرى المحـــبــوب بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد ...وأعاده الله على الأمةالعربية والإسلامية بالخير والبركات ......   وأزال الهم والغم والإحتلال عن شعب فلسطين..والعراق المغتصب ..والإخوان فى أفغنستان ... ويرينى الله يوما هزيمة وتقهقرالعدو الصهيونى والأمريكى المتحالف على الظلم إنه سميع الدعاء ....أخوكم من القطر المغربى الشقيق ..أنوار عبد المولى

----------


## مظلوووم

جميله جدا جدا يا باشا
وفعلا بتفكرنى بالاوبريتات الغنائيه العاميه الجميله
حقيقى والله عشره على عشره
تسلم ايدك تسلم ايدك
الله يزيدك ويسعد عيدك
وتكون فيه مبسوط فرحان
ويتقبل منك رمضان
كل صيامه وكل قيامه 
وكمان فيه قرايه قرءان
عاوزين اكتر عاوزين تانى
يالا ورينا يافنان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كل سنه وانت طيب يا بشمهندس
ويجعلوا عااامر بيك دايما يا رب
انوووووووبيس

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الشاعر الجميل احمد ناصر
اولا بعتذر عن تاخرى فى المرور معلش انا لسه فى التليين بعد رمضان وقله وقت الفراغ فيه
ثانيا ما اء الله على اربداع الراقى الجميل و كنت اتمنى ان امر عليها كاول تعليق
كلمات جميله و رصد رائع مدقق الى اقصى الحدود رغم طول القصيده الا انها بتنقلها بين المواقف لم تشعرنا بطولها ابدا و بالعكس تمنيت لو استمرت و لكنها حرفيه الشاعر عندما ينهيها وهى فى اوج قوتها
دمت مبدعا راقيا اخى الحبيب

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *بقلم أحمد ناصر*
> 
> *جو المقهى:-*
> *زبون : هات لى يا أخينا شوية شاى*
> *صبى المقهى :أيوة يا أستاذ حاضر جاى*
> 
> *صوت تصفيقة*
> *صبى المقهى لزبون:أيوة يا بيه*
> *تشرب إيه؟*
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحبيب احمد ناصر

كل عام وانت فنان

كل عام وانت بحس ادبى شفاف 

يعيش ويتعايش مع سيناريوهات الواقع برؤى شديدة الوضوح

لك محبتى 

محمد سعيد

----------


## amal3

*أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر


ماأجمل أبداعك...حقا صورة غاية فى الأبداع

ولى كل الشرف أن أرى هذه اللوحة التى رسمت بالكلمات بل وتتحرك أمامى 

وكأننى بداخلها

فأن مايميز فن الأوبريت أنه يعيش معنا ونحياه ولا ينسى مهما مرت عليه السنين

وكلنا يتذكر كل الأوبريتات القديمة التى كنا نسمعها فى الراديو ولا زلنا نحفظها حتى الأن

وهذا الأوبريت أعاد لى ذكريات الماضى الجميل

وفقك الله ودام قلمك  وأبداعك


أختك آمال مصطفى*

----------


## makok

انا بحى الروح المصرية العالية دى لكن احب اقولكم كلكم لية احنا منكنش متمسكين بحاجات تانية زى ما احنا متماسكين بزمان وجو زمان لية احنا منتمسكش بحاجات تانية بردو هتفيدنا لية اية المشكلة ان احنا نهتم بحاجات تانية ونعمل لان العرب عموما مشهوريين جدا بانهم ثرثارون جدا ونسبة الكلام عن العمل كبيرة

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
[frame="2 60"]بقلم أحمد ناصر

جو المقهى:-
زبون            : هات لى يا أخينا شوية شاى
صبى المقهى  :أيوة يا أستاذ حاضر جاى

صوت تصفيقة
صبى المقهى لزبون:أيوة يا بيه
                           تشرب إيه؟
                          عندى عصير تفاح ولمون
                          عندى كراوية وفيه ينسون
                          عندى السحلب بالتحبيشة 
                          وإذا كنت يا بيه عايز شيشة
                           في معسل تفاح وفراولة
الزبون:              إنت يا واد هاتخدنا مقاولة؟
                       هات لنا إتنين شاى والطاولة
صبى المقهى:     طب ما تزقش
                       جاى علاولة
                       مين قال عايز شيشة ورص؟
                       وأنا ألاغيه وأنفخ فى البص

واحد:            دى جهار يك
آخر:             لا جهار دو
الأول:           لا جهار يك
الثانى:          لا جهار دو
صبى المقهى: إيه يا إخوانا ما توحدوه

زبون:          هى القهوة إتزحمت ليه؟
صبى المقهى:أصل دى ليلة الرؤية يا بيه
الزبون:        ياترى هايصبح بكرة صيام؟
صبى المقهى:مش عارف ربك علام

يعلو صوت المذياع:ياحضرات المستمعين
                          ياحضرات المستمعات
صاحب المقهى:ماتخف الدوشة إنت وهو
                    على الراديو بسرعة ياواد

المذيع:أعلنت دار الإفتاء
          إن اليوم آخر شعبان
          من بكرة المولى لو شاء
          هايكون أول يوم رمضان

صاحب المقهى:كل سنة وحضراتكو بخير
                    نزل هنا طلبات ياركابى
                    علشان رمضان شهر الخير
                    كل الطلبات دى على حسابى
زبون:             تسلم يا معلم عباس
                     كل سنة وجنابك طيب
صاحب المقهى:تسلم إنت يا سيد الناس
                     يا عجبان خالص وحبيب

زبون:                ماتقوم بينا ياعبد الهادى
                       علشان نشترى حبة فول
عبدالهادى:         طب وياترى هاتجيبلى زبادى؟
صديق عبدالهادى:طبعا راح أجيبه على طول
عبدالهادى:         طيب قوم قبل ما نتأخر 
                       علشان نلحق الدكاكين
صديقه:            ماتخافش هانلحق نتسحر
عبدالهادى:        كده نقدر نصبح صايمين

فى الحارة
واحد:                 أهلا بك يا عبدالراضى
عبدالراضى:       أهلا بك يا حاج عبادة
حاج عبادة:         ياترى هاتصوم السنة دى
عبدالراضى بحدة:طبعا راح أصوم زى العادة
حاج عبادة:        طب ليه بس يا عبده تكشر
                       ياراجل دانا كنت بأهزر

يعلو صوت الصبية بالغناء
هيه هيه هيه
إفرحوا يا ولاد
إفرحوا يابنات
رمضان آهو جه
قيدوا الشمعات
هزوا الفوانيس
علقوا فى زينات
نفرح ونهيص
نعمل حركات
قولوا بالنحوى
وحوى يا وحوى
قولوا وعلوا
حالو يا حالو

رجل:ياولاد بس وجعتوا دماغنا
آخر:سيبك منهم مالك بيهم؟
الأول:عاملين غاغة وعاملين زنة
الثانى:خليهم يفرحوا لياليهم
        والا خلاص نسانا زماننا
        إننا كنا ف يوم قديهم
         كنا نقول رمضان آهو جالنا
          ونزأطط نعمل زييهم

يعلو صوت الصبية
قولوا بالنحوى
وحوى يا وحوى
قولوا وعلوا
حالو يا حالو

بائع الفول:
الفول الفول 
الفول الفول
ياكهرمان عقده موصول
واقف ف مكانى ومش منقول
والقدرة إن فضيت مش مسئول
طفل:خد إملا يا عم الطبق ده
وأبويا بيقوللك إتوصى
بائع الفول:تسلم م الهم يا سى حمادة
ربنا يكفيك شر البصة
وشوية أهم حبة زيادة
وخدلك رغيفين من ع الرصة

واحد:أهلا حليم
حليم:أهلا مكرم
مكرم:رمضان كريم
حليم:الله أكرم
مكرم:ليه الليلة دى إنت مبوز؟
حليم:غلطان بجد اللى إتجوز
مكرم:فيه إيه يا صاحبى كفى الله الشر؟
حليم:مراتى مش هاتجيبها لبر
مكرم:مالها الأصيلة أم العيال؟
حليم:فاكرانى قاعد على تل مال
قالت لى أجيب
قال إيه زبيب
وقالت لى هات
مكسرات
بندق ولوز
فزدق وجوز
وعايزة تين
وقمر الدين
وأنواع ياميش
وأنواع قطايف
وأروح ما أجيش
غير باللفايف
بالذمة ده اسمه كلام عاقلين؟
طب أجيب منين؟
هو أنا وارث؟
مكرم:عايز فلوس
حليم:هو أنا ناقص؟
إلا السلف
آخره تلف
حكمة رمضان
بنصومه عشان
لما تصوم
وتكون محروم
ف عطش وف جوع
تحس على طول بالموجوع
مكرم:كلام سليم
يا سى حليم
عقلك حكيم
ورمضان كريم
حليم:الله أكرم

يرتفع صوت الصبية
رمضان كريم الله أكرم
رمضان كريم الله أكرم[/frame]


أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

قرأتها مره في فطار رمضان ولكني لم أجد الوقت لأعبر عن إعجابي الشديد بها
فهي بالفعل صوره غنائيه تدخل إلى القلب دون إستئذان لما تعبر عنه من جو رمضاني
جميل وتجعل من يقرأها يتصورها بشوق إلى الإلتحام بأفرادها
معلش متأخر بس الموضوع كان دايماً في بالي
كل سنه وإنت طيب

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا جيت ارد هنا كمان علشان بجد معجبة بالصورة المتكاملة ديه جدا
> فكر بجد تعود للكتابة من جديد يا أحمد ما شاء الله عندك روح جميلة 
> و في إنتظار ليلة رؤية العيد بقي 
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


*أختى الغالية بوكى بوكى
كم أنا سعيد الحظ لردك هنا أيضا
ومبسوط جدا لإن الصورة قد أعجبتك
إن شاء الله سأعود للكتابة مرة أخرى فهى فى دمى
لكن لا أعتقد أن ذلك سيكون فى القريب العاجل
بالنسبة لليلة العيد
فأغنية أم كلثوم لا يعلى عليها
فهى دائما ما تشعرنى بإحساس دافىء وممتع
كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا بوكى
وإن شاء الله العام القادم تحققى أغلى أمنياتك*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى أحمد
> صورت فأبدعت ..ماشاء الله صورة متكاملة 
> جعاتنى اعيش هذه الليلة مع كل كلمة 
> فى انتظار إبداعات جديدة


*أخى الحبيب د. مصطفى
أشكرك كثيرا على الإطراء وسعيد لإن الصورة أعجبتك
وكل عام وأنت بخير وسعادة*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الاخ العزيز أحمد ناصر 
> لاأخفى عليك انبهارى بهذه الصوره الغنائيه التى رجعت لى الذاكره ومنحتنى الفرصه ان اعيش جو ليلة الرؤيه فى مصر التى افتقدها منذ اكثر من ثمانى سنوات وانا بعيده عنها والتى صورتها بقلمك كأجمل ما يكون
> وسؤالى الان اين انت ولماذا لا ارى لك انتاج يتناسب مع موهبتك الجميله
> اتمنى لك  التوفيق وفى انتظار جديدك*


*أختى الغالية عايدة العشرى
ما أسعدنى بتلك الكلمات الجميلة
أدخل الله على قلبك السرور
الحقيقة أننى متعطل تقريبا عن كتابة الشعر العامى منذ عدة سنوات
وكل ما أطرحه بالمنتدى تقريبا هو إجترار لقصائدى القديمة
لكننى سأعود يوما لمزاولة الكتابة إن شاء الله*
*كل عام وأنت بخير
وأشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك الرقيقة*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر 
> 
> حقاً كتبت فأبدعت ......
> كلمات جميلة عبرت عنها تحمل معاني كثيرة ...
> حفرت بأناملك روائع من جمال العبارات وزينتها بحروفك المتلألئه .....
> بكل صدق وبلا مبالغة أقول….
> أنت قلم مميز بلا شك ...
> سلمت وسلم قلمك الرشيق ......
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....
> ...


*أختى الغالية ليلة عشق
أشكرك من كل قلبى على كلماتك الجميلة
أخجلتنى حروفك وأغبطتنى كثيرا
أشكرك وأتمنى لك دوام الصفاء والنقاء
وكل سنة وأنت بألف خير
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *انا دخلت يا احمد لتأكيد اعجابى بهذا الابداع الرائع اللى فعلاً  فكرنى برائعة صلاح جاهين.... الليلة الكبيرة
> 
> بجد جميلة جداااااااااااااااا
> 
> أنا عندى لك رأى صغير يا احمد قد يحتمل الصواب و الخطأ وهو
> 
> هذه الصورة الغنائية ظلمت قليلا بوضعها فى موضوع اخر قبل هذا الموضوع و كان يجب نزولها اولا هنا لاول مرة
> 
> على فكرة يا احمد انا لاول مرة منذ انضمامى للمنتدى ادخل قاعة الشعر العامى....على إيدك يا بو حميد*


*أخى وصديقى الحبيب د.عصام
مافيش مشاركات بتسعدنى قد مشاركاتك الجميلة
ربنا يديم علينا تحاببنا فيه ويظلنا بظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
أنا حبيت أنزل الصورة الغنائية  هناك الأول تأكيدا على فكرة أم أحمد وبوكى بوكى بإستقطاب الشعراء من داخل قاعات الأدب إلى مختلف قاعات المنتدى
وعلى فكرة هى كانت على وشك أن تقدم للإذاعة المصرية وزكاها واحد من أكبر مخرجى الإذاعة وهو الأستاذ عبدالمجيد شكرى
وكان قد إطلع عليها فى دورة الدراما الإذاعية الأولى التى نظمها إتحاد الكتاب فى شهى نوفمبر عام 98 والتى إشتركت بها من أجل محاولة تقديم نفسى للعمل فى الإذاعة المصرية
وكنت قد أتممت هذه الدورة بنجاح وحصلت فيها على تقدير جيد
لكننى للأسف كسول جدا وأخذتنى مشاغل العمل والحياة عن الإستمرار فى المحاولة
ولكن الحمد لله على كل حال والخير فى ما إختاره الله
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حلوة أوي أوي أوي يا احمد 
> بجد 
> فكرتني بالاوبرتات الغنائية اللي بحبها أوي
> 
> تسلم أيدك وكل سنة وانت طيب


حبيب قلبى يا أبو حميد
مبسوط جدا إن الصورة الغنائية أعجبتك
وهى من أحب أعمالى إلى قلبى
ومبسوط جدا إنك نزلتها فى النشرة البريدية
كل سنة وإنت بخير وسعادة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ايه ده يا جماعة 
> دي موهبة حقيقية لأ ده فنان محترف
> أنا أول مرة ادخل على قاعة الشعر لكن هاتابع مشاركات الزميل أحمد ناصر بعد كده


*أخى الحبيب tux
مش عارف أقول إيه تعقيب على كلامك الجميل ده
ربنا يخليك لى ومايحرمنيش من تواجدك الجميل
وأسأل الله أن يدخل السرور على قلبك كما أدخلته على قلبى
* :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تسلم ايدك يا عم احمد
> بجد وحشتنا من زمان الصور الغنائية
> من ايام صور السوق و مرزوق ..... ياااااه 
> بجد تسلم ايدك عمل جميل و يستحق الظهور بره المنتدى
> صباح الفل


أهلااااا بالحبيب sea horse
متشكر جدا على تقديرك الجميل فله عندى بالغ الأثر
لأنك من الأعضاء الذين أحبهم وأعتز بهم كثيرا
بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنى خيرا
 ::h::   :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى احمد هده قصة محبوكة..تحمل بين طياتها لوحة فنية ترسم واقع ومعاناة شعب مواطنوه يصارعون الزمن والأيام  والمناسبات لتلبية مطالب أسرهم ..فى ضل أوضاع متناقضة أفقرت الفقير ..وزادت الغنى إنتفاخا ..فالصوم أيام لكن هنا ك من هو صائم على الدوام ...لقد إنتهى رمضان بالتعبد والحرمان ...وسيأتى رمضان نطلب فيه العزة والرخاء لشعب مصر ..نطلب فيه أن يتغير الحال من المحال إلى الممكن إن شاء  رب العبد....                                         وأغتنم هده الفرصة السعيدة لأقدم التبريك والتهانى لشعـــــــب المصـــــرى المحـــبــوب بمناسبة عيد الفطر السعيد ...وأعاده الله على الأمةالعربية والإسلامية بالخير والبركات ......   وأزال الهم والغم والإحتلال عن شعب فلسطين..والعراق المغتصب ..والإخوان فى أفغنستان ... ويرينى الله يوما هزيمة وتقهقرالعدو الصهيونى والأمريكى المتحالف على الظلم إنه سميع الدعاء ....أخوكم من القطر المغربى الشقيق ..أنوار عبد المولى


*أخى الحبيب انوار عبدالمولى
مرحبا بك يا أخى وبكل إخواننا أسود الأطلسى من البلد الذى نعشقه المغرب الشقيق
ما أسعدنى بمشاركتك الجميلة وتحليلك الرائع
كل عام والله راض عنك وأنت عنه راض
وأؤمن على دعائك 
وأشكرك كثيرا على مشاركتك التى أسعدتنى*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جميله جدا جدا يا باشا
> وفعلا بتفكرنى بالاوبريتات الغنائيه العاميه الجميله
> حقيقى والله عشره على عشره
> تسلم ايدك تسلم ايدك
> الله يزيدك ويسعد عيدك
> وتكون فيه مبسوط فرحان
> ويتقبل منك رمضان
> كل صيامه وكل قيامه 
> وكمان فيه قرايه قرءان
> ...


*أهلاااااااا يا محمد
إيه ياعم اللشعر الحلمنتيشى ده؟!
جميل والله يا محمد طول عمرك
كل سنة وإنت طيب وزى العسل
وعامر بحسك إنشاء الله
* ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى الشاعر الجميل احمد ناصر
> اولا بعتذر عن تاخرى فى المرور معلش انا لسه فى التليين بعد رمضان وقله وقت الفراغ فيه
> ثانيا ما شاء الله على الإبداع الراقى الجميل و كنت اتمنى ان امر عليها كاول تعليق
> كلمات جميله و رصد رائع مدقق الى اقصى الحدود رغم طول القصيده الا انها بتنقلها بين المواقف لم تشعرنا بطولها ابدا و بالعكس تمنيت لو استمرت و لكنها حرفيه الشاعر عندما ينهيها وهى فى اوج قوتها
> دمت مبدعا راقيا اخى الحبيب


*أخى الحبيب طارق
أشكرك من كل قلبى على كلماتك الجميلة وتشجيعك لى
وأنا أعتذر لك بدورى عن تأخرى فى الرد عليك 
وأشكرك كثيرا على حضورك الذى يعنى لى الكثير
وكل عام وأنت بخير وسعادة وهناء*
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الحبيب احمد ناصر
> 
> كل عام وانت فنان
> 
> كل عام وانت بحس ادبى شفاف 
> 
> يعيش ويتعايش مع سيناريوهات الواقع برؤى شديدة الوضوح
> ...


*حبيبى الجميل إنسانية وشعرا أ.محمد سعيد
ما أسعدنى بتواجدك العطر على صفحات صورتى الغنائية
دائما ما تغمرنى بعطف وتقدير أسعد به كثيرا فيملأنى فخرا وغبطة
جزيل الشكر لك يا أخى وحبيبى فى الله*
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أخى العزيز أحمد ناصر
> 
> 
> ماأجمل أبداعك...حقا صورة غاية فى الأبداع
> 
> ولى كل الشرف أن أرى هذه اللوحة التى رسمت بالكلمات بل وتتحرك أمامى 
> 
> وكأننى بداخلها
> 
> ...


*أختى الغالية آمال مصطفى
بل عظيم الشرف لى بمشاركتك الغالية
وتشجيعك الرقيق
سعيد جدا لإن الصورة الغنائية أعجبتك
وسعيد أكثر لمشاركتك الجميلة* :f2:

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="6 80"]رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
عمل رائع جدااااااااااااا
تسلم أيدك ياأحمد وكل سنة
وأنت وأسرتك الحبيبة بكل
خير وسعادة
     
   
*************[/frame]*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا بحى الروح المصرية العالية دى لكن احب اقولكم كلكم لية احنا منكنش متمسكين بحاجات تانية زى ما احنا متماسكين بزمان وجو زمان لية احنا منتمسكش بحاجات تانية بردو هتفيدنا لية اية المشكلة ان احنا نهتم بحاجات تانية ونعمل لان العرب عموما مشهوريين جدا بانهم ثرثارون جدا ونسبة الكلام عن العمل كبيرة


*أهلا وسهلا بك يا أخى الكريم
كم أنا سعيد لأن تكون أولى مشاركاتك فى المنتدى هنا فى هذا الموضوع
وإنت معك كل الحق فى أننا لابد من أن نعمل أكثر مما نتكلم
وربما كان تمسكنا بجو زمان نوع من أنواع الإحتجاج عما صار إليه حاضرنا
كل الشكر على حضورك القيم يا أخى الحبيب*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> أخي الحبيب أحمد ناصر
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> قرأتها مره في فطار رمضان ولكني لم أجد الوقت لأعبر عن إعجابي الشديد بها
> فهي بالفعل صوره غنائيه تدخل إلى القلب دون إستئذان لما تعبر عنه من جو رمضاني
> جميل وتجعل من يقرأها يتصورها بشوق إلى الإلتحام بأفرادها
> معلش متأخر بس الموضوع كان دايماً في بالي
> ...


*أخى الحبيب وشاعرنا الجميل عصام علم الدين
كم أنا سعيد لتواجدك العطر وتعليقك الجميل
وأنا فرحان جدا لإن الصورة الغنائية أعجبتك
وده شيء يسعدنى جدا عندما يأتى الإستحسان من شاعر جميل
أشكرك من قلبى
وكل سنة وإنت طيب*
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *[frame="6 80"]رااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> عمل رائع جدااااااااااااا
> تسلم أيدك ياأحمد وكل سنة
> وأنت وأسرتك الحبيبة بكل
> خير وسعادة
>      
>    
> *************[/frame]*


أهلااااااااااااااااااااا
إزيك يا ماما زوزو
وحشتينى يا ست الحبايب
معلش أنا قصرت فى الإطمئنان عليك
لكن إن شاء الله أكلمك قريب
وشكرا على تواجدك الجميل
وكل سنة وإنت بكل خير
 :f2:  
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع
وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

> للرفع
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير


 اخي العزيز احمد
كل عام وانت بخير
فكرتني بأيام كانت حلوة اوي
رمضان ساعتها كان له مذاق حلو اوي
وناس كانت موجودة وابعدتها الظروف
ربنا يرجع الايام دي تاني
ونتجمع كلنا تاني
رمضان كريم عليك وعلي اسرتك :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي العزيز احمد
> كل عام وانت بخير
> فكرتني بأيام كانت حلوة اوي
> رمضان ساعتها كان له مذاق حلو اوي
> وناس كانت موجودة وابعدتها الظروف
> ربنا يرجع الايام دي تاني
> ونتجمع كلنا تاني
> رمضان كريم عليك وعلي اسرتك


أختى الغالية أم أحمد
إن شاء الله كل أيامك تكون حلوة وسعيدة
رمضان زمان كان أجمل بكتير
يمكن علشان الطفولة البريئة
يمكن علشان القيم والعادات إختلفت
ربنا يرجع كل غائب
وكل سنة وإنت وأسرتك بألف خير
: :f2:

----------


## بنت الريف

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
تسلم الأيادى 
أستطعت نقل صورة كاملة من حال الشعب المصرى فى كلمات سلسة بسيطة 
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى الغالية بنت الريف
شكرا لك على مرورك العطر
كل عام وأنت بخير 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع بمناسبة أن اليوم هو 29 شعبان
وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير
ورمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

حقيقى فى منتهى الروعة يا استاذ احمد
تسلم ايدك وكل سنة وانت طيب

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*جميله جدا يا أستاذ أحمد
حسستنى بطعم رمضان صحيح
وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب*

----------


## د. أمل

أخى الكريم " أحمد ناصر " ..

       جميلة جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً ..
  بصراحة  عنوانها استفز فضولى لأقرأها .. و لم أكن أتخيل أنها بهذا الإبداع الرائع ..

     تسلم إيدك بجد ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> حقيقى فى منتهى الروعة يا استاذ احمد
> تسلم ايدك وكل سنة وانت طيب


ربنا يخليك يا سمر
متشكر جدا على إستحسانك
وكل سنة وإنت طيبة وبصحة وسعادة
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *جميله جدا يا أستاذ أحمد
> حسستنى بطعم رمضان صحيح
> وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب*


أهلا يا إيمان
طعم رمضان...فعلا لا يوجد مثيل لمذاق هذا الشهر الكريم
ورغم حرارة الجو وشدة العطش إلا أن شهر رمضان ضيف خفيف ومحبب للقلوب
كل سنة وإنت طيبة وبألف خير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الكريم " أحمد ناصر " ..
> 
>        جميلة جداً جداً جداً جداً جداً ..
>   بصراحة  عنوانها استفز فضولى لأقرأها .. و لم أكن أتخيل أنها بهذا الإبداع الرائع ..
> 
>      تسلم إيدك بجد ..


داو داو عندنا
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
إبداع مرة واحدة؟
أشكرك كثيرا على هذه المجاملة
وكل سنة وإنت وعائلتك الكريمة بكل خير
 :f2:

----------


## انطوائى

أخي احمد الله عليك وعلى أفكارك الجديده المتميزه 
انا يمكن سبقتك بفكره زي دي لكنها مكنتشي بالروعه دي 
واسمحلي اني اتعلم منك واكتب باسلوبي 
كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي احمد الله عليك وعلى أفكارك الجديده المتميزه 
> انا يمكن سبقتك بفكره زي دي لكنها مكنتشي بالروعه دي 
> واسمحلي اني اتعلم منك واكتب باسلوبي 
> كل عام وانت بخير


أهلا بك أخى إنطوائى
شكرا لك على المشاركة
ومنتظر إبداعاتك الجميلة 
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اليوم هو 29 شعبان 1432 هـ
كل عام وأبناء مصر بخير بمناسبة ليلة الرؤية
وكل رمضان وأنتم بخير

----------


## أم أحمد

كل رمضان وانت بخير يا احمد
كل سنة وانت وكل المسلمين بخير
وربنا يعوده علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات

----------


## ghazala son

*من او ما شوفت عنوان القصيدة البهيجة اندفعت يداي بشكل عفوي لادخل الي موضوعك الجميل الي القاعة التي نادرا ما ازورها الا علي ايدي المبدعين امثالك وبعد ما قرئتها وطربت بها اذناي فلقد تاكدت بالفعل انها ليست صورة غنائية بل ابداعية تختفي ورائها موهبة شاعر عامي رجعنا لاغاني زمان بالفعل اغنية تستاهل التلحين و الغناء وفي انتظار المزيد والمزيد من ابدعاتك وكل عام وانت طيب ورمضان كريم الله اكرم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كل رمضان وانت بخير يا احمد
> كل سنة وانت وكل المسلمين بخير
> وربنا يعوده علينا جميعا بالخير واليمن والبركات


كل سنة وإنت طيبة يا أم أحمد
وكل سنة والأمة الإسلامية بخير
أسعدنى مرورك العذب
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *من او ما شوفت عنوان القصيدة البهيجة اندفعت يداي بشكل عفوي لادخل الي موضوعك الجميل الي القاعة التي نادرا ما ازورها الا علي ايدي المبدعين امثالك وبعد ما قرئتها وطربت بها اذناي فلقد تاكدت بالفعل انها ليست صورة غنائية بل ابداعية تختفي ورائها موهبة شاعر عامي رجعنا لاغاني زمان بالفعل اغنية تستاهل التلحين و الغناء وفي انتظار المزيد والمزيد من ابدعاتك وكل عام وانت طيب ورمضان كريم الله اكرم*


 كل الشكر لك أخى الغالى ghazala son
الكلام ده كتير جدا عليا
أشكرك من كل قلبى
وكل سنة وإنت طيب وبألف خير
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## وجدى محمود

بزمتك يأحمد موهبه بالشكل البديع المبهر ده  تستخبي في قاعة المناغشات؟
صلاح جاهين سلمك راية الإبداع الممتنع
تركنها كل المده دي؟
الله يرحم سيد مكاوي

شوف أنا عندي حل جميل قوي

تعالي هنا مكاني ياعم
وأنا أروح أناغش مكانك

كل سنه وإنت جميل وطيب يأحمد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بزمتك يأحمد موهبه بالشكل البديع المبهر ده  تستخبي في قاعة المناغشات؟
> صلاح جاهين سلمك راية الإبداع الممتنع
> تركنها كل المده دي؟
> الله يرحم سيد مكاوي
> 
> شوف أنا عندي حل جميل قوي
> 
> تعالي هنا مكاني ياعم
> وأنا أروح أناغش مكانك
> ...


كتير علي الكلام ده يا وجدى
تسلم يا شاعر
 ::

----------


## سمـاء

أحمد ناصر

قرأت هذه الرائعة العام الماضى وكنت أعتقد أننى أبديت إعجابى بها..

لكن يبدو أننى لم أفعل.. يمكن الصيام.. أو السيرفر وقتها....

المهم أعود لأبدى إعجابى الشديد بهذه الرائعة.. وأتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد..

ورمضان كريم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أحمد ناصر
> 
> قرأت هذه الرائعة العام الماضى وكنت أعتقد أننى أبديت إعجابى بها..
> 
> لكن يبدو أننى لم أفعل.. يمكن الصيام.. أو السيرفر وقتها....
> 
> المهم أعود لأبدى إعجابى الشديد بهذه الرائعة.. وأتمنى منك المزيد والمزيد..
> 
> ورمضان كريم


ربنا يخليك يا سماء
أشكرك كثيرا
وشهادتك أعتز بها كثيرا
شكرا لك وكل سنة وإنت طيبة وبألف خير
 :f:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> [frame="2 60"]*بقلم أحمد ناصر
> 
> جو المقهى:-
> زبون            : هات لى يا أخينا شوية شاى
> صبى المقهى  :أيوة يا أستاذ حاضر جاى
> 
> صوت تصفيقة
> صبى المقهى لزبون:أيوة يا بيه
>                            تشرب إيه؟
> ...


*الله الله الله
أنا لسه شايفها وقاريها حالاً
جميلة يااحمد
مصرية اوى
وإحساسك فيها حقيقي ورائع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *الله الله الله
> أنا لسه شايفها وقاريها حالاً
> جميلة يااحمد
> مصرية اوى
> وإحساسك فيها حقيقي ورائع*


ربنا يخليك يا حكيم
والله كلامك ده بيسعدنى
وفعلا فعلا شهادة أعتز بها
كل سنة وإنت طيب وكل مصر بخير وسلام
 :f:

----------


## الشحرورة

أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر

الله الله عليك وعلى الغنائية الروعة
تسلم الايادى المُبدعة وكل رمضان وأنت بخير
وليلة الرؤية واجمل صورة سورتها بأحساسك الجميل
وحرفك البديع وعيشنا معاك اللقطة

ودى وتقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخى الكريم أحمد ناصر
> 
> الله الله عليك وعلى الغنائية الروعة
> تسلم الايادى المُبدعة وكل رمضان وأنت بخير
> وليلة الرؤية واجمل صورة سورتها بأحساسك الجميل
> وحرفك البديع وعيشنا معاك اللقطة
> 
> ودى وتقديرى


أهلا بك يا شحرورة
متشكر جدا على المشاركة والكلام الجميل
دى شهادة أعتز بها 
كل سنة وإنت طيبة وبألف خير
وكل سنة وكل أبناء مصر بخير
ورمضان كريم 
 :f2:

----------

